# Friendship... Aussie style.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

True Friendship… "Aussie Style"

(None of that Sissy Crap)

Are you tired of those piss weak 'friendship' poems that always sound good, but never actually come close to reality?

Well, here are a series of promises that actually speak of true friendship.

You will see no cute little smiley faces on this card- Just the stone cold truth of a great friendship.

1. When you are sad- I will help you get pissed and plot revenge against the bastard who made you sad.

2. When you are blue-I will try to dislodge whatever is choking you.

3. When you smile-I will know you are thinking of something that I would probably want to be involved in.

4. When you are scared-I will take the piss out of you every chance I get until you're NOT.

5….. When you are worried-I will tell you stories about how much worse it could be until YOU STOP WHINING!

6… When you are confused-I will try to use only little words.

7… When you are sick- Stay the hell away from me until you are well again. I don't want whatever you have.

8. When you fall-I will laugh at you, you clumsy arse.

9. This is my oath…. I pledge it to the end. 'Why?' you may ask;

Because you are my friend.

Friendship is like pissing your pants, everyone can see it, but only you can feel the true warmth.

Send this to 10 of your closest friends,

Then get depressed because

You can only think of 4 .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

)


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

F^%$ing LAWL


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully this will buck up some of those winey cry babies :^)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

You've gotta love those Aussies. They are so sentimental.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the laugh i needed it


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

How touching!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I think I saw that on a Halmark greeting card.

Very good Larry.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

all sounds fair to me larry

Hooky


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Larry, I feel better already!!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

A man after my own heart Larry, I will count you as a friend, much better than some of those whiny ones.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Larry -
I like the new friends in your avatar…..They helping sell the new toy?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Good one Larry, you look different…maybe its the smile.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Two Aussies are camping and a truck pulls into the next campsite that has "Taxidermist" written on the side. Being curious, one of the aussies goes and asks what a Taxidermist is. The fellow replys "I stuff animals". So the aussie shouts over to his partner "It's OK, he's one of us!".


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

A true friend will not bail you out when you get drunk, a true friend will be in the cell beside you and saying, Damn, that was fun!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I missed this one Larry , I like having an Aussie as a friend.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Larry I hope you count me as a Friend!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

You are number one best friend … Mike… along with the other 16,000 LJ number one best friends… lol


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wouldn't want to be left out mate.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Me either ,I want to run for president of the Larry fan club LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

ok , jim , you are it !

fly larry over here ,
so we can all get his

autograph .

oh yea , and some camphor laurel !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't think Larry want's to be duct taped to the wing of a plane. I might be able to spring for the tape if he's up for it. LOL
You aught to be able to trade that last table you made for a 767 David with change left over.


----------



## brandonsommer (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, that's some good stuff!


----------

